# Used 2005 Ariens 5520



## Mitral

I've purchased a new HS928WA so I am looking to sell my 2005 Ariens 5520. I don't recall how much I paid for it but MSRP then was $672. I probably paid 575 + tax. It's in good to excellent condition. How much do you think I could sell it for? I was thinking about posting it on Craigslist for $200. I'm not looking to get rich from it, just make space in the shed for the new rig.

Specs are:

MANUFACTURER Ariens
MODEL YEAR 2005
MODEL 5520E Deluxe (#932038)
M.S.R.P. $672.00
Length 49 in.
Height 38 in.
Width 22.5 in.
Weight 133 lbs.
Engine L-Head
Horsepower 5.5 hp
Starting System	12 Volt/Recoil
Fuel Tank Capacity 2 qt.
Transmission Disc-O-Matic™
Tires / Track 12.8/4.1 in. X 6 Pneumatic
Impeller 4-Blade; 10 in. diameter
Auger Steel/Serrated; 11 in. diameter
Speeds 6 Forward 2 Reverse
Clearing Width 20 in.
Throwing Distance 3 ft. – 35 ft.
Discharge Chute	Manual Quick-Turn; 190° Turning Radius

Thanks for the input!

Cheers!


----------



## liftoff1967

I would think it would go for that on CL. 

Good luck.


----------

